# [Soft] Xorg.conf, configuración optima

## 2uncas

Hola,

Recientemente he cambiado el monitor de mi equipo a uno en formato panorámico de 19", el problema que tengo es que no me reconoce la resolución 1440x900 si mantengo el fichero xorg.conf que pongo debajo, si borro el fichero xorg.conf entonces si consigo esa resolución pero el  rendimiento del equipo es pésimo, el proceso /usr/bin/X :0 -audit  0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 se come todos los recursos, este rendimiento pasa si mantengo el fichero xorg-server con cualquier monitor.

Contenido de xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
> 	Identifier  "Card0"
> ...

 

Versión de xorg-server instalada:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> x11-base/xorg-server
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.7.6
> ...

 

Opciones en make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ALSA_CARDS="intel"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
> ...

 

Tarjeta gráfica: Intel Q45/Q43 Chipset

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Lo primero es saber si haz compilado tu servidor gráfico con HAL, si es así xorg.conf no te servirá de mucho. Te dejo algunos enlaces:

- http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

- http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org

También hay mucha información en el foro sobre como configurar las X con HAL,

----------

## i92guboj

Tu xorg.conf está usando el driver "vesa", y no "intel" que creo que sería el más adecuado para tu chip.

Por lo demás, si hay algún problema el primer lugar donde mirar para asegurarse de lo que X está cargando al inicio es /var/log/Xorg.0.log. glxinfo te dará información sobre si tu DRI está bien o no.

----------

## 2uncas

Hola

Si pongo el driver intel, la pantalla no queda centrada ni veo el puntero del ratón, he vuelto a reinstalar  los drivers emerge -va $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers) pero no se soluciona, no se si hay que modificar algo en el kernel, lo miraré.

De todas maneras si compilas xorg-server con hal el fichero xorg.conf se puede borra no ?, en ese caso ¿ como se puede modificar la resolución de pantalla?, es decir, no me reconoce 1440x900, y sin xorg.conf las X dan muy mal rendimiento al equipo, esta continuamente al 90% con un simple abrir "navegador de archivos".

La verdad es que estoy un poco perdido, y he mirado documentación, esto me pasa con varios equipos.

Saludos y gracias por vuestra ayuda.

----------

## i92guboj

Tampoco es correcto que con USE=hal tu xorg.conf no sirva para nada. Eso sería lo ideal, pero en mi experiencia, en el 99% de los casos hace falta aunque sea un xorg.conf mínimo por una u otra razón. En cualquier caso, todas las cláusulas de dicho fichero siguen funcionando, aunque X en principio ignorará algunas (la minoría de ellas) si hal está activo. Sobre todo las relacionadas con dispositivos de entrada.

No tengo experiencia con el driver intel, pero está claro que hay algún error de base ya que el problema es reproducible en varios equipos distintos. Mientras aparece alguien que tenga experiencia con dicho driver quizás deberías colgar tu Xorg.0.log en algún sitio por si hay algún problema evidente que podamos ir solucionando. También nos vendría bien saber si estás usando KMS al probar el driver intel y tu versión del kernel.

----------

## cameta

```
Eso sería lo ideal, pero en mi experiencia, en el 99% de los casos hace falta aunque sea un xorg.conf mínimo por una u otra razón
```

Absolutamente de acuerdo, especialmente con el tema de las resoluciones de video.

----------

## 2uncas

Hola,

El fichero Xorg.0.log se puede descargar desde http://rapidshare.com/files/385971165/Xorg.0.log.html

O sea que podría tener un fichero xorg.conf donde tenga una configuración completa aunque tenga USE=hal ?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## i92guboj

 *2uncas wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> El fichero Xorg.0.log se puede descargar desde http://rapidshare.com/files/385971165/Xorg.0.log.html

 

Para este tipo de fichero es usualmente más cómodo tanto para tí como para cualquiera que quiera prestar ayuda usar otro tipo de servicios sin tanto click intermedio, tal y como este, por ejemplo:

http://pastebin.com/

Tan solo pega el texto ahí y luego pon aquí el enlace que te devuelva.

 *Quote:*   

> O sea que podría tener un fichero xorg.conf donde tenga una configuración completa aunque tenga USE=hal ?

 

Por supuesto, solo que algunas de las secciones dedicadas a los dispositivos de entrada (ratón, teclado, pads, etc.) serán ignoradas, a no ser que se incluyan determinadas opciones en xorg.conf para desactivar la autodetección en tiempo de arranque de X, que también es posible. En la práctica, es casi imposible tener una configuración sin xorg.conf por varias razones. Si usas programas que usen fuentes antiguas necesitas fontpaths, si tu tarjeta o tu monitor reportan información incorrecta o tu driver no tiene una autodetección lo bastante buena vas a necesitar configurar el video a mano o incluir modelines en tu xorg.conf, etc. etc.

A grandes rasgos, tu log está bien, pero es del driver vesa. Pega el log después de arrancar con el driver intel que es el que da problemas. También deberías probar a deshabilitar composite, a ver si los problemas de rendimiento vienen de ahí. Eso se hace incluyendo esta sección en xorg.conf

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection
```

----------

## 2uncas

Hola,

Este es el log con el driver vesa http://pastebin.com/hsYVejDJ

Este es el log con del driver intel http://pastebin.com/k4QDUH14

```

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite" "Disable"

EndSecti

```

He puesto esto que recomiendas y estoy probando.

Voy a repasar las opciones del kernel con el chipset Intel Q45/Q43 por si no están bien.

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

Ese chip debería estar soportado, pero no puedo comentar sobre las particularidades del driver Intel con chips concretos así que no se si hay algo que se me escape. Por lo pronto, veo que hay algún tipo de problema en tu log. El driver de Intel no puede abrir el DRM lo cual provocaría un rendimiento pobre como el que describes, sobre todo si tienes algún tipo de compositing manager habilitado.

La parte relevante del log es esta:

```
(EE) intel(0): [drm] Failed to open DRM device for : No such file or directory

(EE) intel(0): Failed to become DRM master.
```

Esto usualmente indica que el dispositivo drm no pudo ser abierto, bien porque no existe, bien por falta de permisos. Puedes chequear si existe con un simple comando ls, usualmente a /dev/dri, normalmente se vería algo así como esto:

```
# ls -lR /dev/dri

/dev/dri:

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 226,  0 may 10 10:29 card0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 226, 64 may 10 10:29 controlD64
```

Dicho dispositivo se habilita en el kernel en la sección de drivers, graphics support, agpart support. En dicho apartado asegúrate de escoger el driver específico para tu tarjeta de video. Supongo que en este caso la opción más lógica es:

```
<M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support
```

Pero como ya he dicho, no tengo experiencia con chips Intel. En cualquier caso, la salida de dmesg te puede ayudar a identificar si tu dispositivo drm ha sido inicializado correctamente o no. Puedes probar "dmesg|grep -i drm" a ver si reporta algo.

----------

## 2uncas

Hola

```

ls -lR /dev/dri 

```

No reporta nada, no existe.

```

dmesg|grep -i drm

```

Tampoco me da información.

Voy a revisar las opciones del Kernel y os digo algo.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda,

Saludos.

----------

## 2uncas

Hola,

Con la pistas que me habéis dado he recompilado el kernel con las opciones que marca esta guía http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml activando los módulos de la tarjeta gráfica de intel. 

Las opciones del kernel  que he activado son:

```

/dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                   

    <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support

    <M>   Intel I810                                                 

    <M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G 

    <M>     i830 driver

    <M>     i915 driver

           [*]       Enable modesetting on intel by default 

```

ls -lR /dev/dri  ya me da información

```

/dev/dri:

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 226,  0 may 11  2010 card0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 226, 64 may 11  2010 controlD64

```

He modificado el fichero xorg.conf con el driver = intel y el rendimiento es bueno.

Tengo que verificar en otros equipos por si queda algo que necesite preguntar pero todo funciona bien.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos.

----------

## vincent-

Si tienes xorg compilado con soporte HAL, no necesitas un xorg.conf para indicar que use el driver de Intel, ya que ese driver es uno de los de X.org.

Si usaras el driver propietario de nVidia, o de Ati, entonces sí. Pero con cualquier driver de X.org no te hace falta indicárselo.

----------

